
Me and Harry Potter - mslate
http://www.thomastaylor-author.com/me-and-harry-potter/
======
lostgame
This was the cover I had as a very young girl.

I remember reading these and watching them take me to fantastical worlds. Good
memories.

------
vvoyer
Please Bloomsbury or JK Rowling, send this person a hardback copy

------
sigi45
ah man while i like Harry Potter, i never liked the British cover arts.

I did grew up with the german ones anyway but when i switched from reading
german to english, i bought the adult version because of the cover art.

